# DJI Launches The Ronin-S Gimbal Stabilizer



## Canon Rumors Guy (May 29, 2018)

```
<p><em>DJI has just revealed final details for its highly-anticipated single-handed gimbal stabilizer—the Ronin-S. This exceptionally capable device will help smooth footage when working with DSLRs and mirrorless cameras up to 7.9 lb. For now, the Ronin-S will be exclusive to B&H </em></p>
<p><strong>NEW YORK, May 29, 2018</strong> – B&H Photo would like to share the official announcement of the DJI Ronin-S 3-Axis Gimbal Stabilizer, a lithe, single-handed tool used to smooth movement when shooting video with a DSLR or mirrorless camera. DJI is daring us to move, and the Ronin-S makes that dare easy to accomplish with its clean and high performance, for camera systems weighing up to 7.9 lb. It also offers one-handed design, enabling simple, intuitive operation, and a slimmer profile for working in confined spaces with ease.</p>
<p>Among the major advantages provided by the Ronin-S is a design that moves the roll axis to a 45-degree angle, ensuring there is a clean line of sight to the camera’s rear screen for monitoring purposes. Also, it is a part of DJI’s constantly growing ecosystem, and will offer immediate support for plenty of their accessories, including the Master Wheels and Master Force. It has a dual handle system, multiple types of wireless receivers, a focus control setup, and more. Also included are standard mounting points for attaching useful tools like microphones and lights.</p>
<p>Three operational modes are available for added versatility—underslung, upright, and flashlight. Each of these is determined by the desired grip and angle of the shot, and make it more comfortable to operate for longer periods of time. The gimbal can even be removed from the handle and mounted on other supports, such as a jib or RC car, for which there is a dedicated mode to ensure silky smooth motion. A Sport Mode can be enabled for moments of fast-paced action.</p>
<p><strong>Product Highlights</strong></p>
<ul>
<li>Three-Axis Motorized Gimbal Stabilizer</li>
<li>Holds DSLR or Mirrorless Cameras</li>
<li>Offset Roll Motor for Screen Visibility</li>
<li>One-Handed Operation</li>
<li>Interchangeable Parts Ecosystem</li>
<li>Accessory Dock</li>
<li>Customizable Parameter Groups</li>
</ul>
<p>To provide an excellent operating experience, the Ronin-S offers multiple control options, including a precise joystick located on the handle, with multiple customizable parameters. Users will enjoy support for camera control as well, with the ability to connect to select Canon, Sony, Nikon, and other systems where they can adjust focus settings, initiate recording and more without taking their hands off the Ronin-S. Other settings include a Virtual Joystick option, Time-Lapse, Track, and Panorama modes.</p>
<p>A wide range of movement is possible with this gimbal, including continuous 360 degrees of rotation, tilt from -95 to 185 degrees, and a complete 360 degrees of roll in a Roll 360 mode that will come in handy for rapid movement and repositioning of your camera. Additionally, it is powered by a rechargeable 18650 2400mAh Li-ion polymer battery pack that will operate for hours on a single charge, while Bluetooth 4.0 and USB Type-C connections permit the stabilizer to be connected directly to mobile devices and computers.</p>
<p>The DJI Ronin-S will be exclusive to <a href="https://bhpho.to/2kwEnYN" target="_blank" rel="nofollow noopener">B&H Photo</a> for a limited time. It is already open for pre-order, and will soon be available.</p>
<span id="pty_trigger"></span>
```


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (May 29, 2018)

One handed operation with a 7+lb DSLR plus the weight of the gimbal too! I just don't have the strength to hold 10 lbs out in front of me for more than a few seconds, maybe a minute or two. Not even 5 lbs with one hand.
I guess these are for video, but I was thinking possibly stills while walking around.


----------



## KeithBreazeal (May 29, 2018)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> One handed operation with a 7+lb DSLR plus the weight of the gimbal too! I just don't have the strength to hold 10 lbs out in front of me for more than a few seconds, maybe a minute or two. Not even 5 lbs with one hand.
> I guess these are for video, but I was thinking possibly stills while walking around.



Ditto. Maybe it will come with a workout video. 
As I approach 70, my FF bag seems to have taken on the gravity of Jupiter. I'm really liking the M5.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (May 29, 2018)

KeithBreazeal said:


> Mt Spokane Photography said:
> 
> 
> > One handed operation with a 7+lb DSLR plus the weight of the gimbal too! I just don't have the strength to hold 10 lbs out in front of me for more than a few seconds, maybe a minute or two. Not even 5 lbs with one hand.
> ...


Yes, 70 is in my rear view mirror.


----------



## ethanz (May 29, 2018)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> KeithBreazeal said:
> 
> 
> > Mt Spokane Photography said:
> ...



Even for someone who sees 30 on the horizon, this kind of setup (Crane 2 + 1dx + L lenses) for 20 minutes or so is a serious pain.


I'm guessing they are releasing this to compete with the Crane 2. Although I haven't seen anything saying this new Ronin will be able to support a camera as big as the 1dx.


----------



## Don Haines (May 29, 2018)

It is meant to be held with two hands, and you only use it for the shot you are trying to take.... you are not going to holding it up in the air by one hand for a half hour, it will typically be for tens of seconds, not minutes...

If I had one of those, it would be mounted on a tripod in my canoe to stabilize the footage.....


----------



## privatebydesign (May 30, 2018)

*Re: DJI Launches The Ronin-S Gimbal Stabiliz*



ethanz said:


> Mt Spokane Photography said:
> 
> 
> > KeithBreazeal said:
> ...



Yes the Ronin S can support the 1DX MkII. https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=EpUDB-max70

I actually had a Crane 2 for a very short time but it appears it has been lost in shipping, as the Ronin is $50 less and doesn’t need an additional $20 gravity arm for the 1DX MkII I am thinking of getting the Ronin to replace it.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (May 30, 2018)

Don Haines said:


> It is meant to be held with two hands, and you only use it for the shot you are trying to take.... you are not going to holding it up in the air by one hand for a half hour, it will typically be for tens of seconds, not minutes...
> 
> If I had one of those, it would be mounted on a tripod in my canoe to stabilize the footage.....


From the press release "... for camera systems weighing up to 7.9 lb. It also offers* one-handed design*,..."
Thats why I said one handed. I realize that the advertising people play fast and loose with reality, which is why I posted the doubt that one handed use was practical.


----------



## ethanz (May 30, 2018)

It's advantage is it can be used with just one hand (you almost always use two though) where as their other gimbals require two hands, spaced a foot apart.


----------



## Jack Douglas (May 30, 2018)

It is indeed challenging to walk around (think hiking) with the Crane 2 but my solution is to tuck the tri-feet into my belt and steady the gimbal with one or two hands and it is pretty easy. You can even shoot like that. Managed about 45 minutes hiking like that last week and 70 is getting very close for me.

This Ronin looks appealing but where is the base support? I did one shot the other day from a pier with it sitting on the feet and using the pan button and would not want to give up the support. The offset is good but for wide angle I don't find the view I presently get to be problematic, so I'm not wishing for the Ronin (yet). 

Jack


----------



## privatebydesign (May 30, 2018)

Jack Douglas said:


> It is indeed challenging to walk around (think hiking) with the Crane 2 but my solution is to tuck the tri-feet into my belt and steady the gimbal with one or two hands and it is pretty easy. You can even shoot like that. Managed about 45 minutes hiking like that last week and 70 is getting very close for me.
> 
> This Ronin looks appealing but where is the base support? I did one shot the other day from a pier with it sitting on the feet and using the pan button and would not want to give up the support. The offset is good but for wide angle I don't find the view I presently get to be problematic, so I'm not wishing for the Ronin (yet).
> 
> Jack



Jack, it comes with the same type of tripod as the Crane 2, it’s just that a lot of the promotion images don’t show it. But of much more interest to you, and I suspect you might be selling your Crane for, it looks like it might have wireless remote control! https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=i0Kusls2yhc#fauxfullscreen


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (May 30, 2018)

Jack, it comes with the same type of tripod as the Crane 2, it’s just that a lot of the promotion images don’t show it. But of much more interest to you, and I suspect you might be selling your Crane for, it looks like it might have wireless remote control! https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=i0Kusls2yhc#fauxfullscreen


It does have bluetooth 4.0 for remote control via a Android App. It also adds 4.1 lbs to your 7.9 lb camera / lens for a 12 lb total. I tried to hand hold my 600mm lens plus 1D camera a few years ago when I was stronger. I could barely hold it still for a minute or so before it started wavering.
I noticed in the video that it was always two handed operation by holding the tripod. It could concievably be held one handed by one of those Russian athletes that held their flag out by one hand at the Olympics many years ago.

I'm not into video, but this does look like a reasonably priced component for those needing a gimbal, I was wondering about using it for stills to get all kinds of angles, low and high, but I don'[t see a easy way to trigger the shutter except by the buttons on the unit itself or a Android Device, holding a phone in one hand and the Stabilizer in the other would not be possible for me. I'll be watching for other remote shutter triggering options.


----------



## Jack Douglas (May 30, 2018)

Yes, remote control is pretty important to me and so I suggest Scott that you pre-order and verify all the features for me on the 1DX2, and I'll jump ship! Looks like the price of accessories could be a factor but the Crane 2 sure did give Ronin a kick in the butt to compete and it looks like they've acted with vigour. Very interesting.

Jack


----------



## ethanz (May 30, 2018)

Don't jump ship and leave me hanging here Jack.


----------



## Jack Douglas (May 30, 2018)

ethanz said:


> Don't jump ship and leave me hanging here Jack.



There is always the impulse but it's not unlike Canon to Sony - the fine print matters ... and for me the cost of the add-ons does too. It's a little heavier bare but only about 1 1/2 lb. The main item for me will be the wireless. since my one disappointment has been my previous Camranger purchase relative to my gimbal.

Ethan, What we have is VG - do we have to have the "best"? One thing I don't like on the Crane is the transition from slow to fast on the pan/tilt button; it's far too finicky. I think I'll just slow down "high speed" and go with the single setting.

Mt Spokane, keep in mind that you don't have to be particularly steady holding that weight since the gimbal counters the movements so it's not as bad as you're thinking, plus you'd only go up to about 200 mm max with it but more likely be shooting wider than that where movements aren't as problematic. I'm curious now to try some hand held night photos at say 1 to 10 seconds shutter.

Jack


----------



## Jack Douglas (May 30, 2018)

Don Haines said:


> It is meant to be held with two hands, and you only use it for the shot you are trying to take.... you are not going to holding it up in the air by one hand for a half hour, it will typically be for tens of seconds, not minutes...
> 
> If I had one of those, it would be mounted on a tripod in my canoe to stabilize the footage.....



Don, I can all but guarantee you'd also have it in your hands, assuming they were free, aiming here and there, but I get your point. I'm not a fan of photos via LV but I guess one can get used to it. Touch focus is really helpful for video along with tracking and the gimbal will stay pointing at a subject as you float along, which could be really handy.

Jack


----------



## Jack Douglas (May 30, 2018)

https://www.dji.com/ronin-s/info#specs


----------



## ethanz (May 30, 2018)

Jack Douglas said:


> I'm curious now to try some hand held night photos at say 1 to 10 seconds shutter.
> 
> Jack



Low shutter speed photos are not the best with a gimbal.


----------



## Jack Douglas (May 30, 2018)

ethanz said:


> Jack Douglas said:
> 
> 
> > I'm curious now to try some hand held night photos at say 1 to 10 seconds shutter.
> ...



Elaborate. Seems OK in theory.

Jack


----------



## cayenne (May 30, 2018)

Don Haines said:


> It is meant to be held with two hands, and you only use it for the shot you are trying to take.... you are not going to holding it up in the air by one hand for a half hour, it will typically be for tens of seconds, not minutes...
> 
> If I had one of those, it would be mounted on a tripod in my canoe to stabilize the footage.....



I agree, for the most part shooting video,it is not one long continuous shot, but instead.....a lot of shorter shots that are edited together.

I just heard about this last night, and the price for what they say you get is AMAZING....get this rig and the follow focus motor and is only in about the $1K range or a bit less.

Along with the phone app, you can record motion shots with it, and using the built in tripod legs, or hooking to a tripod would be a HUGE help for one man band type scenarios.

If the follow focus is also programmable, then it would be amazingly useful.

But I rarely buy something when it first comes out, wanna see a few months of real use reviews of it...but on the surface, it looks darned good!!


----------



## Jack Douglas (May 30, 2018)

Unfortunately for me, what I could do and what I take time to do are rarely in alignment. I guess I'm the aging child who always bites off more than he can chew.  

Jack


----------



## privatebydesign (May 30, 2018)

Jack Douglas said:


> Yes, remote control is pretty important to me and so I suggest Scott that you pre-order and verify all the features for me on the 1DX2, and I'll jump ship! Looks like the price of accessories could be a factor but the Crane 2 sure did give Ronin a kick in the butt to compete and it looks like they've acted with vigour. Very interesting.
> 
> Jack



We’ll sell the Crane and the CamRanger and get the Ronin, the last video on your linked page lays out the wireless remote control and it is leagues better than the Zhiyun. Progress in these things is darn quick!


----------



## Jack Douglas (May 30, 2018)

I'm tempted!

Jack


----------



## privatebydesign (May 30, 2018)

Jack Douglas said:


> I'm tempted!
> 
> Jack



I'm trying to preorder from a boat in the Caribbean Sea, I really like the look of the time-lapse functionality and feel it could open up some new output options for me.


----------



## cayenne (May 30, 2018)

privatebydesign said:


> Jack Douglas said:
> 
> 
> > I'm tempted!
> ...



PDB: Great to see you!!

Please, if you're an early adopter here, please keep us up to date on what you get and what you find with it.....

You've given me some good info and advice on a lot of things here and I'd be VERY interested in your thoughts and experiences on this when you get it...

C


----------



## ethanz (May 30, 2018)

Jack Douglas said:


> ethanz said:
> 
> 
> > Jack Douglas said:
> ...



The gimbal and camera are still moving, if only very slightly. You don't notice it with video, because the video keeps moving, but with a still image, it wouldn't look very still!


----------



## Jack Douglas (May 30, 2018)

Gotcha, thanks.

Jack


----------



## privatebydesign (May 31, 2018)

cayenne said:


> privatebydesign said:
> 
> 
> > Jack Douglas said:
> ...



Hi cayenne,

I'm not really an early adopter either, especially of this kind of thing with software etc, but I got the preorder in so if I am in the first batch I'll have it in a few weeks. I have the 15mm, 11-24, 35 IS, 24-70 f2.8 MkI, and 70-200 f2.8 IS with me so can tell people if they balance with the 1DX MkII or not.


----------



## Jack Douglas (May 31, 2018)

Good man Scott. I'll be waiting to here the very first experiences. I need a gimbal by August at the latest so maybe this will work out.  Are you getting any accessories - esp remote??

Jack


----------



## privatebydesign (Jun 1, 2018)

Jack Douglas said:


> Good man Scott. I'll be waiting to here the very first experiences. I need a gimbal by August at the latest so maybe this will work out.  Are you getting any accessories - esp remote??
> 
> Jack



Hi Jack,

No I couldn't see a way of ordering any of the extras at this point, besides I'm not 100% sure what comes with it as I have seen conflicting reports about the mini screen that is in so many of the videos, and I think the remote control is WiFi and App based and that works via any phone/tablet.

I'll post when I get it.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Jun 1, 2018)

I'll be patient, kind of. 

Jack


----------



## ethanz (Jun 1, 2018)

Jack Douglas said:


> I'll be patient, kind of.
> 
> Jack



Finish your other projects while you wait


----------



## Jack Douglas (Jun 1, 2018)

Ethan my unfinished jobs are so plentiful that just thinking about them is depressing so GAS kind of lifts me out of the doldrums. 

Yesterday I pulled a 68 Falcon sports coupe out of the row of cars. I started restoring it about 25 years ago and after many hours of welding etc., other things came along and well here I am looking at all the degradation - sell as is??, put the mint interior back in and clean up some of the exterior??, push it over a cliff?? Tires are now rotten, paint is pealing ... ugh. All my own doing so what can I say! 

Jack


----------



## cayenne (Jun 1, 2018)

I looked around the DJI site....and I didn't see the option to buy the follow focus motor....

I'd really like THAT, at which point if I heard it all worked for the ballpark of $1K or under, I"ll be putting an order in too!!!

Ugh, this may be an expensive year.....I'm hoping to get an iMac Pro in the near future too...that's gonna be just over $8K.....

:O


----------



## privatebydesign (Jun 1, 2018)

cayenne said:


> I looked around the DJI site....and I didn't see the option to buy the follow focus motor....
> 
> I'd really like THAT, at which point if I heard it all worked for the ballpark of $1K or under, I"ll be putting an order in too!!!
> 
> ...



I saw one video where they said the follow focus setup for manual ficus lenses would be released in a month or two. But I don't see why it isn't a cable and software thing for Canon EF lenses and I'd be surprised if it isn't done via the regular wheel soon via firmware upgrade, there is no way it is going to stay Panasonic only for long.

Though I only use EF lenses for video at the moment and rely on DPAF so the follow focus isn't important for me, what swung me was the advanced movements for time lapses etc that I haven't seen done by anybody in a gimbal for close to this price bracket. Having got a DJI Mavic Air recently I have been impressed with their software so I'll see first hand if I went the right way.

In the literature it seems to show it comes with a wired focus wheel, like the Crane 2 (which works with Canon EF lenses), but a lot of the videos of the release model show a small screen module there instead, I'm interested to see what I actually get in the box.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Jun 2, 2018)

Is follow focus something different than me just rotating the gimbal focus wheel to manually override the DPAF??

Jack


----------



## privatebydesign (Jun 2, 2018)

Jack Douglas said:


> Is follow focus something different than me just rotating the gimbal focus wheel to manually override the DPAF??
> 
> Jack



Hi Jack,

It's the same thing, the DJI only works on Panasonic cameras so far via cable and software/camera interface. They are showing a motor accessory that will work on pretty much any lens but I'd be surprised if they don't make the AF work via cable to camera, as the Crane 2 does, in time. 

However, as I already said I rely on DPAF at this point and having the screen unobstructed by the back arm so I can use the touch screen easily is a big bonus.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Jun 2, 2018)

privatebydesign said:


> Jack Douglas said:
> 
> 
> > Is follow focus something different than me just rotating the gimbal focus wheel to manually override the DPAF??
> ...



Yes touching the screen is a mild irritant but it didn't really hamper me too much never the less why not correct it. I'm really pleased with the DPAF and how it'll automatically switch from the selected object when it goes out of sight. The gimbal has raised my desire to do video big time.

Jack


----------



## cayenne (Jun 4, 2018)

Please pardon my ignorance....

What does "DPAF" stand for please....?

TIA,

cayenne


----------



## privatebydesign (Jun 4, 2018)

cayenne said:


> Please pardon my ignorance....
> 
> What does "DPAF" stand for please....?
> 
> ...



Dual Pixel Auto Focus.


----------



## Graphic.Artifacts (Jun 4, 2018)

I never found the electronic communication between the Crane 2 and the 1DX2 to be particularly reliable and in a few instances it caused the camera to lock up. I don’t even bother with it now and just operate the Camera and gimbal independently. I love the footage I get with the Crane but it’s a pretty clunky tool. I expect the Ronin to ultimately be the better option but I’m in no hurry to switch as I’m pretty happy with the results. That being said I’ll be following the reviews with interest and if it’s demonstrably better I’ll switch.


----------



## ethanz (Jun 5, 2018)

Graphic.Artifacts said:


> I never found the electronic communication between the Crane 2 and the 1DX2 to be particularly reliable and in a few instances it caused the camera to lock up. I don’t even bother with it now and just operate the Camera and gimbal independently. I love the footage I get with the Crane but it’s a pretty clunky tool. I expect the Ronin to ultimately be the better option but I’m in no hurry to switch as I’m pretty happy with the results. That being said I’ll be following the reviews with interest and if it’s demonstrably better I’ll switch.



I've found it somewhat unreliable with the crane 2 and 1dx2 as well. I suppose I should try to unhook the usb. If you touch the focus wheel at all, it makes the DPAF not work. It does lock up the live view sometimes too. But it is still a great device. 

Cayenne, DPAF = Dual pixel auto focus. It is what allows Canon cameras in live view to have such good auto focus and to focus on faces, etc.


----------



## privatebydesign (Jun 12, 2018)

Well B&H did get some today but my order was not in that first batch, so some 'regular' customers will be getting theirs in the next few days but not me. B&H did not know when they would get more stock from DJI either...

I say regular customers because the usual suspects on YouTube and Instagram already have their units and initial videos are out, obviously they are all freebies so reports are nothing but glowing so far, will be interesting to hear from a few less well connected people for authentic hands on experiences and the inevitable Crane 2 comparisons.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Jun 12, 2018)

privatebydesign said:


> Well B&H did get some today but my order was not in that first batch, so some 'regular' customers will be getting theirs in the next few days but not me. B&H did not know when they would get more stock from DJI either...
> 
> I say regular customers because the usual suspects on YouTube and Instagram already have their units and initial videos are out, obviously they are all freebies so reports are nothing but glowing so far, will be interesting to hear from a few less well connected people for authentic hands on experiences and the inevitable Crane 2 comparisons.



Thanks Scott. Believe it or not I just sat down at the computer to PM you and then saw this. If I'm going to sell I don't think it makes sense to delay if this unit is proving slightly better than the Crane 2. Of course the main issue is remote control so if good info on that crosses your path please post.

Jack


----------



## Jack Douglas (Jun 12, 2018)

It seems the receiver they reference is this one: RXPRO11805. I haven't yet found a good reference for remote operation but will keep looking.

Jack


----------



## Jack Douglas (Jun 12, 2018)

Help anyone, is there a good resource covering the set up required to remote control a gimbal while having remote video monitoring at the same time?

Since one would want to view what the camera is capturing, I'm presuming it would be necessary to also have a separate transmitter sending the HDMI camera output to a video receiver along with the gimbal/camera remote control unit. 

Since the Crane 2 has a remote unit available is the only advantage of the Ronin-S it's much better range or would the remote control be better in other respects? My poor aging brain is getting overloaded! 

Jack


----------



## ethanz (Jun 12, 2018)

Jack, you may be getting over your head here for the simple things you are wanting to do...

You can buy "field monitors" that are like 7" and hook up via the hdmi output. They can be cold shoe-d on to the camera/gimbal device somehow. We are talking several hundred $ for something cheap. You need batteries for them too. 

Not sure about the remotes.


----------



## privatebydesign (Jun 12, 2018)

Jack Douglas said:


> Help anyone, is there a good resource covering the set up required to remote control a gimbal while having remote video monitoring at the same time?



The Crane does that, the Ronin I don't believe does. But they are both Bluetooth so very limited range.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2bTDgB22TVo


----------



## ethanz (Jun 13, 2018)

All these gimbal videos make it look so nice, mainly because they don't have a 1dx on it! You can't move like they do with the 1dx.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Jun 13, 2018)

Thanks both of you for the feedback. The video was interesting in spite of the goofiness. I did try the app controlling the Crane 2 and it worked fine except for the range. It's WiFi type range that I would like so I could shoot photos or video at about 150 feet and monitor what I'm shooting while aiming where I please. So presumably I need an HDMI output feed to a transmitter and some way of receiving the signal to display on a phone or computer. I can't see any way the CamRanger can factor into this equation and don't know what the alternatives are.

Otherwise, I'm just walking around capturing hand held video while viewing LiveView on the camera and would probably be satisfied with the Crane. And yes, I can get too carried away with my perceived needs. 

Jack


----------



## ethanz (Jun 13, 2018)

They do make wireless HD transmitters, but those are rather expensive. You could get the wifi adapter for the 1dx and use the canon remote program on your computer to monitor the video the camera is recording and all its settings.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Jun 13, 2018)

ethanz said:


> They do make wireless HD transmitters, but those are rather expensive. You could get the wifi adapter for the 1dx and use the canon remote program on your computer to monitor the video the camera is recording and all its settings.



That then brings me back to my CamRanger purchase as an alternative to the very expensive dongle. Now, the CamRanger can't work along with the gimbal so forget that. However, from what you're saying what would control the gimbal at 150 feet if I were monitoring the video with Canon's app and using the expensive dongle?

Is it so complex? Wouldn't the gimbal guys want us to be able to remote control camera and gimbal while viewing at a reasonable distance?

Jack


----------



## ethanz (Jun 13, 2018)

Not sure. Get the Crane remote and a long USB/USB extender.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Jun 13, 2018)

Ethan, apparently the 1DX2 dongle will only transmit video after it's shot, at least from what I've been able to glean. I see there are HDMI Rx, Tx pairs that could transmit from the camera for under $1k and if that was done then I guess the issue becomes strictly the range of the gimbal remote control, which so far appears to be crummy although there are references to the Ronin-S using longer range wireless but I can't get any specific accessory information so far.

Guess they've rushed it out the door to stop Zhiyun from taking customers.

That's it for me. I will now await Scott's feedback relative to remote control on the Ronin-S and unless it's very positive and or some of the features are very impressive, I'll stick with what I've got. One has to assume that there will be updates to the Crane 2 to try to mimic some of what Ronin-S does.

One thing, I really dislike the Crane joystick for fine control when carrying that weight. Maybe I'll add a gob of silicone or some such modification so it isn't so slippery to my tough dry skin. 

Jack


----------



## ethanz (Jun 13, 2018)

Jack Douglas said:


> Ethan, apparently the 1DX2 dongle will only transmit video after it's shot, at least from what I've been able to glean. I see there are HDMI Rx, Tx pairs that could transmit from the camera for under $1k and if that was done then I guess the issue becomes strictly the range of the gimbal remote control, which so far appears to be crummy although there are references to the Ronin-S using longer range wireless but I can't get any specific accessory information so far.
> 
> Guess they've rushed it out the door to stop Zhiyun from taking customers.
> 
> ...



Oh, I've never used the wireless dongle. I have plugged in to the ethernet port and controlled it via a computer before. It shows the live view screen. 

You could put some moisturizer on your skin


----------



## Jack Douglas (Jun 13, 2018)

Haha, but what I want is a more clearly defined transition from slow to fast and a more positive contact between thumb and the joystick button. If you saw what physical activities my thumb is engaged in like welding and grinding etc. you'd understand why lotion probably won't help. 

Overall, I'm not dissatisfied with the Crane in case I'm giving the wrong impression.

Jack


----------



## privatebydesign (Jul 5, 2018)

My Ronin S shipped today, I should have it by the end of next week. There are a fair number of Crane 2 vs Ronin S videos up on YouTube now so I'm not sure what I can add but will happily answer specific questions if anybody has them.

Initially I am looking to balance the 11-24 because with the 4k crop on the 1DX MkII that lens gets you a wider and natural fov, I am also very interested in programmed panning time lapses. Also, after Jack's comments, I am interested in the remote range as I can pair the remote app and the CamRanger app split screen on the iPad and have a fully remote control remote camera, I have only ever used fixed remotes before and think this could add a new dimension to that kind of work.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Jul 5, 2018)

Thanks Scott. I was so close to selling the Crane 2 but restrained myself with clear thinking hopefully. However your feedback on remote use is still key to what I do. I may simply build a non-stabilized motor driven gimbal that will handle the 1DX2 with 400 DO X2, which would be much more useful to me along with my treepod. A former student and friend now has acquired enough expertise in such things as to guide me with the electronics. In that case the CamRanger is still useful to me.

Here in town we have Vistek and I started an email discussion with them about the remote capabilities of the Ronin and they finally just gave up trying to answer my simple requests and defaulted to, "come in and try it when we get it", which still hasn't happened. I was not impressed.

Anyway, I am still very interested in what you will be able to do with it so don't think your feedback won't be appreciated.

One thing I really need to sort out is how to make a padded bag to carry it with its balanced adjustments in tact otherwise when traveling I don't fancy re-balancing constantly or risking scraping it up - it's an awkward piece of gear to pack when hiking.

My present video shooting with the 11-24 suggests to me that towards 11 it's still excessively wide for general use but it's very handy to have that range. I suspect I'll be using that lens on my trip to Bella Coola next month quite a bit. The 24-70 F4 is really light and works great too.

At present I'm burdened with jobs on the acreage and not playing much.  

Jack


----------



## cayenne (Jul 8, 2018)

privatebydesign said:


> My Ronin S shipped today, I should have it by the end of next week. There are a fair number of Crane 2 vs Ronin S videos up on YouTube now so I'm not sure what I can add but will happily answer specific questions if anybody has them.
> 
> Initially I am looking to balance the 11-24 because with the 4k crop on the 1DX MkII that lens gets you a wider and natural fov, I am also very interested in programmed panning time lapses. Also, after Jack's comments, I am interested in the remote range as I can pair the remote app and the CamRanger app split screen on the iPad and have a fully remote control remote camera, I have only ever used fixed remotes before and think this could add a new dimension to that kind of work.



Looking very much forward to your first thoughts, comments and review of the unit....!!!

C


----------



## privatebydesign (Dec 17, 2018)

Long time later but here goes.

Initially I was very disappointed with the Ronin-S, it didn't interface with the 1DX MkII at all, you couldn't even trigger start stop for video from the gimbal but had to touch the camera, also one of my main reasons for getting it was panning time lapses, and I never worked out how to coordinate movement pauses with third party shutter releases over the length of the shots, and I wanted to give the panorama mode a trial, all to no avail just a vague promise of 'we are working on a firmware upgrade'. 

Well the software has been updated and the firmware installed and I have to say the Ronin S is now the tool I'd hoped it would be. All the features I was interested in now work, though I haven't tried the gimbal focus control yet, and they seem to work well. Panning time lapses, however complicated the motion, are easily programmed in and effected and the panorama feature makes the cost of multi row pano heads seem like a bad joke.

I have seen comparative footage from the DJI and Zhiyun and believe the Ronin is the better stabilizer, it appears smoother and has a much more solid horizon hold in that it doesn't drift during a movement.

All in all an excellent accessory and with $200 off at the moment ($749-$549) via DJI and B&H I can't recommend it highly enough.


----------

